# best bait / rig for ladyfish ???



## yakfisher

i ve caught them out on the second sandbar in the gulf on a calm day an also in the inter coastal waterway even one off a sabiki! just curious on any other baits or if gotchya s are the best way to go >>>>:thumbup:


----------



## PAWGhunter

If they are thick then anything you throw at them they will eat...other than that the best luck I've had is the same as you are already doing. Gotchas for the big ones and sabiki for the little ones. Also, after you have had your fun fighting a few, just pull out one of your big shark spinning rods(mine is a 8ft one piece custom XH Ugly Stik with a Okuma Avenger ABF 90 and 50lb Japanese braid), hook up a Gotcha with a small nylon leader and muscle the ladyfish to the shore/pier/kayak. Those big ones can tear up a regular spinning rod...lol


----------



## hogdogs

If you are in a fairly "catfish free zone", Half a finger mullet is fatal.

Some times I have used the same shark rig to target the bait. Just put a piece of mullet on each hook and use it carolina style on the bottom or with a big cork if rock snaggin' is likely.

Brent


----------



## GoVols

I am not a local but have always had really good luck stripping a Johnson Sprite nickel spoon quickly through the schools of ladyfish and get hooked up everytime. I use lighter tackle and have fun playing them.


----------



## Charlie2

*Ladyfish*

I usually catch them on a jig or spoon. Occasionally, I will catch one on bait. C2


----------



## bleachcola

I throw an all white pompano jig into the middle of them and then reel in as fast as possible. Works every time.


----------



## lobsterman

yakfisher said:


> i ve caught them out on the second sandbar in the gulf on a calm day an also in the inter coastal waterway even one off a sabiki! just curious on any other baits or if gotchya s are the best way to go >>>>:thumbup:


 
Don't over complicate this, Ladyfish will inhale just about anything shiny and moving. I wear them out on Mirrolures, yozuris, spoons gotchas and so on...


----------



## MGlover54

lobsterman said:


> Don't over complicate this, Ladyfish will inhale just about anything shiny and moving. I wear them out on Mirrolures, yozuris, spoons gotchas and so on...


This right here. When they're really out there, whatever rig is easiest to get them off.

I haven't run into a school of ladyfish in a long time, though.


----------



## Sushi maker

I am not being a smart a$$ when you see a school of em throw a cut bait of greasy old fried chicken in the mix we catch em hand over fist at crab island this way. I know it sounds crazy but do try it...


----------



## Fishin Ski

hogdogs said:


> If you are in a fairly "catfish free zone", Half a finger mullet is fatal.
> 
> Some times I have used the same shark rig to target the bait. Just put a piece of mullet on each hook and use it carolina style on the bottom or with a big cork if rock snaggin' is likely.
> 
> Brent


I agree, I havent tried to catch them in P'cola, but in the everglades, some friends and I went out with only a canoe and no knowledge of the area. we used cut finger mullet and caught salt cats and ladyfish like crazy....


----------



## jim t

Ladyfish will hit ANYTHING that moves. A few years ago I was given an inexpensive fly rod.

I took it to the beach to play with (I had NEVER tried fly fishing before and I was TERRIBLE at it). I had a weighted fly on and my SECOND cast I hooked a Ladyfish. I wasn't even trying to catch fish, I was just practicing.

Last week I had a small popper on a spinning reel and caught as many as I wanted just off the beach

They will hit ANYTHING you throw.

Jim


----------

